# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Freikaufspiel bei Shimano Ultegra

## Dobipower

Hallo 
Ich habe folgendes Problem, ich habe mir eine Shimano Ultegra Kassette  zugelegt 10g für mein Freerider. Nach ca. 3 Wochen hatte ich schon ein leichtes spiel drinne, der centerlook ring war fest.
Hab den Kranz nich mal abgezogen und wieder neu rauf gesetzt, da war das Spiel weg.
Nach ca. 2 weiteren Wochen jetzt das selbe Spiel. Nur diesmal hab ich noch mehr Spiel. Sobald es holprig wird klackert die Kassette der centerlook ist Bomben fest. 
Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich und wenn neuen Kranz welchen? Ich hätte vorher ein von sram dh.
Der Freilaufkörper ist noch top!
Ich bitte um schnell antworten danke schon mal 
LG. Dobipower

----------


## mantra

Bei Verwendung eine 10fach RR Kassette benötigst du eine Spacer mit der Shimano Artikelnummer Y-1Z807000

----------

